# Mat burns and diabetes



## OldManJim (Aug 15, 2019)

so I made up my mind and I’m going to give bjj a shot again. I had taken a few classes in the past and so I want to get back in it for health and self defense reasons. The times I’ve done bjj classes in the past I’d always wind up with bad may burns on top of my toes and feet which is a big no no for diabetic folks due to hard to heal if you have diabetic neuropathy. I haven’t reached that stage yet, but what could I do to stop mat burn on my toes/top of foot? Tape them? If so what kind of tape do I use? I’ve never taped and have no idea how or what to do. Would a white belt look like a newb for doing it? Any suggestions?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 15, 2019)

Getting wrestling shoes might help. Most places should allow them in general, especially if you've got a reason for it. And who cares if you look like a newb or not, you are a newb


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2019)

As a diabetic with nerve damage in my feet, I know that wounds to the feet heal slowly.  However, of utmost importance is to avoid infection leading to gangrene, since we tend not to notice or tend to wounds on our feet, since we often don't feel them.  I don't know what to tell you about protecting your feet from mat burns, but I can say that self-inspection is vital.  Sorry that's all I can offer.


----------



## Eric_H (Aug 15, 2019)

They make grappling socks that protect most of the foot. Something like this perhaps?

https://www.amazon.com/Venum-Kontac...argid=aud-801381245258:pla-309656068751&psc=1


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 15, 2019)

I think that would make a good layer but you many still have to tape the top and bottom pretty well or it will roll up. In training a lot of fighters use foam pre-wrap to that regular trainers tape comes off quick. It comes in rolls and is usually with the trainers tape. There is a method to taping that takes time to learn. One of the easiest things to do is put it on too tight, restricting circulation. Really bad for the feet and painful. With diabetes you may not feel it as quickly. The sock you posted would get you ready to workout quicker if it doesn't roll up but I have never used an ankle brace that hasn't rolled up.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

OldManJim said:


> so I made up my mind and I’m going to give bjj a shot again. I had taken a few classes in the past and so I want to get back in it for health and self defense reasons. The times I’ve done bjj classes in the past I’d always wind up with bad may burns on top of my toes and feet which is a big no no for diabetic folks due to hard to heal if you have diabetic neuropathy. I haven’t reached that stage yet, but what could I do to stop mat burn on my toes/top of foot? Tape them? If so what kind of tape do I use? I’ve never taped and have no idea how or what to do. Would a white belt look like a newb for doing it? Any suggestions?



My advise ??
Talk to coach and tell him you want to limit rolling and wear wrestling shoes 
 I limit rolling because I don’t like too much


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Your coach will respect you for telling him


----------

